# Lets hope not



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SNA - Tehran 
Service: Foreign Policy

TEHRAN (ISNA)-Time is ripe for expansion of Tehran-Cairo ties, said Iranian Charge' de affairs to Egypt Mojtaba Amani.

"Expansion of bilateral ties is appropriate due to developments and changes in Egypt."

He then voiced satisfaction over Egyptian revolution achievements and appreciated position of the north African country's army towards people and said, "Iran is closely following up on developments and situation in Egypt."

"Tehran-Cairo ties have remained at the level of interests section for many years, but now time is ripe for making proper decisions to promote relations," Amani told al-Alam News Channel on Friday.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

EGYPTIRANIA.....

I don't think so.... The youth has been subdued for decades. I'm sure they don't want another type of regime holding them back from global access.

Let's not forget how important a part the female section of Egypt's society played in the revolution. Would they vote for Iranian type legislation?

One person, one vote. Now they have lost the fear element I'm sure this will be exercised in a proper manner.


Alan.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

For me there's an +80% chance that the MB will be in charge in Egypt, so it will be up to them to decide (And NO Alan, if the MB made their way in here then "women" won't be significant! So you can forget this scenario!).

However the US of A obviously "supports" the MB in here (If not support, they don't mind them being in charge!) So I don't think the MB will be stupid enough to go public about the relationship(s) with "_Muslim brothers and sisters and maybe cousins all over the world_", maybe they'd go public about it during their second/third term for presidency, but not their first


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I am not really into politics (and as MS said, I am one of the folks who agree with her, that in the past I never cared about Egyptian politics).

Anyhow, I don't really know the mechanics of the voting (for example, is it by total vote count, or does each governate get certain points where max points from the governate wins the election).

This leads into my point that I feel relatively confident that the majority of folks in Alexandria would vote for the MB party. The poor neighborhoods of Alexandria are dominated by members of MB. The MB actually does a lot of "charity" work in almost all the poor neighborhoods. In downtown Alexandria, there are several posters on the lamp posts with encouraging comments + Egyptian Flag + the signature of the MB. I've seen maybe 30+ posters. Every few posters, you find something along the lines that a Muslim person is a democratic person (paraphrasing). They are trying to associate democracy with being a Muslim. 

I've "heard" that the above phenomenon is spread across several other places in Alexandria. In short, I have witnessed the slow but steady conversion of Alexandria into a more religious state (not now, but throughout the years) and I would say that the religious masses clearly outnumber the very few liberals still in the city


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Below is a video in Alexandria (relatively recent video).... check it out and maybe it will help guide your thoughts on Alexandria.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> Below is a video in Alexandria (relatively recent video).... check it out and maybe it will help guide your thoughts on Alexandria.
> 
> YouTube - ‫???? ???? ????? ????? ?? ??? ?????? EGYPT‬‎


to put it into context, I believe the video shows evening prayers on 27th of Ramadan last year


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I've tried to watch the video but it's just way too slow and it's just looks like a group of prayers? The comments below are in arabic. I cant read arabic. 

Is there anything unusual in this video..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> I've tried to watch the video but it's just way too slow and it's just looks like a group of prayers? The comments below are in arabic. I cant read arabic.
> 
> Is there anything unusual in this video..




No.. I think he was just saying look how important religion is in Alex.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I see. Thanks maiden
I managed to watch it now, yes quite a large group of people, but not surprising if thats ramadam iftar prayer. I guess anyone who has lived in Egypt for a period of time is very much aware of how important Religion is in ALex or in any other city. , must admit that for me there is nothing out of the ordinary but I get your point M&Ms'


----------



## chiucek (Mar 12, 2011)

I think it shows their faith. Hi by the way, im new here.  I would like to suggest that i think in posting some videos, it should have some English subtitles for the readers to understand.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

chiucek said:


> I think it shows their faith. Hi by the way, im new here.  I would like to suggest that i think in posting some videos, it should have some English subtitles for the readers to understand.


What's to understand about them praying unless of course you would like a translation of the prayers


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chiucek said:


> I think it shows their faith. Hi by the way, im new here.  I would like to suggest that i think in posting some videos, it should have some English subtitles for the readers to understand.


What videos? and why?

Jo xx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

chiucek said:


> I think it shows their faith. Hi by the way, im new here.  I would like to suggest that i think in posting some videos, it should have some English subtitles for the readers to understand.




Hi and welcome

Sorry no there will be no videos of prayers.. this page will not be used for religious propaganda...


----------



## chiucek (Mar 12, 2011)

I mean that, If they would be posting some videos, it should be subbed.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

chiucek said:


> I think it shows their faith. Hi by the way, im new here.  I would like to suggest that i think in posting some videos, it should have some English subtitles for the readers to understand.


Nothing to understand really, just prayers (Which should be something PRIVATE between a human and his/her God/Allah or WHATEVER makes anyone happy)........

Adding such a video and labeling it "_The best view you'd ever see in Egypt_" just makes me sick! Watching someone doing their job properly would really be a much better view!


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree with DG... 

Watching a belly dancer do her job would really be a much better view...


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> I agree with DG...
> 
> Watching a belly dancer do her job would really be a much better view...



:rofl:

Ok that wasn’t exactly what I had in mind, but...........Well considering how funny the label for the video that raised the issue, don't think I'll disagree :lol:


----------

